# PHUKET | Projects & Construction



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Capital* Phuket City

*Area*
• Total	576.0 km2 (222.4 sq mi)
*Area rank* Ranked 75th

*Population* (2013)
• Total	503,000
• Rank	Ranked 68th
• Density	873.3/km2 (2,262/sq mi)
• Density rank	Ranked 6th
Time zone	Thailand Standard Time (UTC+7)
Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phuket_Province










Patong Tower by PhYsiOnaToR, on Flickr


Phuket - Ton Sai Bay by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


Phuket City View: 7 in 1 by snowybug, on Flickr


Phuket City by Stewie1980, on Flickr


Karon Beach by pete4ducks, on Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

....


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

.............


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

napoleon said:


> Mountain tunnels for Phuket
> 
> Published: 24 Apr 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Burasiri Koh Kaew*



> *Phuket: Sansiri launches new project next to BIS*
> 
> Unlike previous developments by the company in Phuket, which have all been multi-storey apartment blocks, the B1-billion Burasiri Koh-Kaew will consist of 156, two-storey, stand-alone homes.
> 
> ...





























http://thinkofliving.com/2013/03/27/burasiri-koh-kaew-phuket-review/


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Patong Town view


Mac007 said:


>


==================================================================================================



Tom111 said:


> *Karon town*


==================================================================================================



old-phuket said:


> a 15 storey condominium in Phuket city
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Phuket International Airport expansion*



napoleon said:


>


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Darasamuth Underpass *


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Expansion Project*
*
New International Terminal
*


----------



## old-phuket (Nov 3, 2009)

ภาพในสต๊อคครับ...









มุมหนึ่งในเมืองภูเก็ต การก่อสร้างมีอยู่ทั่วไป









หนึ่งในหลายๆคอนโด(ที่เป็นตัวเป็นๆไม่ใช่เเค่ ภาพจําลอง)ในตัวเมือง คอนโดนี้ไม่สูง เเต่ยาวมาก เป็นร้อยๆเมคร









มุมเดิมๆ เเตถ่ายใหม่ เมืองภูเก็ตชั้นใน มองจากเขาหน้าเซ็นทรัล



















ถนนเลียบหาดกะรน ถ่ายทุกครั้ง สวยทุกครา เพราะ ไร้ เสาไฟฟ้า มา บดบัง

เเค่นี้ หวังว่่าหัวข้อนี้ คงไม่มี ใคร บ้า เอาข่าวร้ายๆมาลงทั้งที่ไม่ตรงกับวัคถุประสงค์ บอด จะหวังพึ่ง มด ก็ เป็น มด ดม นํ้าตาลไปวันๆ เป็นมดที่รอคน ขยี้ตายเท่านั้น ฮ่วยๆๆๆ


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*New Provincipal Hall *


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Some of the infrastructure Developments*​

*Phuket International Airport* - Expansion Budget: US$180 million
New international terminal, apron extension and multi-storey car park


*Patong Tunnel - Budget*: US$117 million
Two one-way tunnels of approximately 1.5 km each


*Underpass at Central Festival* - Intersection Budget: US$20 million
An 850-meter underpass along Chalermprakiat Road


*Underpass at Tesco Lotus* - Intersection Budget: US$20 million
A 600-meter underpass


*Underpass at Koh Kaew* – Intersection Budget: US$15 million
A 300-meter underpass


*Underpass or Flyover at 5 Key Highway*
Intersections include 
1.Airport
2.Nai Yang
3.Thalang
4.Heroines Monument 
5. Chalong

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*development plan of Phuket Boat Lagoon **COMING end of 2013









**Gateway & Community mall *


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Stationary Complex *





























*Thalissa resort*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!!! amazing!!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Icover said:


> *Rosewood to open in Phuket, Thailand its second hotel in Asia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Connext Condominium *
400 units



Tom111 said:


> *“ภูเก็ตธานี” ผุด “คอนเนค คอนโด” มูลค่า 400 ล้าน ติดตัวเมืองภูเก็ต เจาะกลุ่มวัยเริ่มทำงาน*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Palm Square*


Tom111 said:


> *โครงการ ปาล์ม สแควร์ ถนนปฏัก ตำบลกะรน จังหวัดภูเก็ต ขณะนี้อยู่ในการก่อส้าง คาดว่าแล้วเสร็จภายในปี 2556
> *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful!!!


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

Project : OC SHOPPING MALL
Location : Phuket, Thailand
Area : 14,678 Sq.m.


----------



## Tom111 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Central Festival Phuket announce B10bn expansion*

PHUKET: Central Retail Corporation (CRC), the country's leading retail operator, will spend over 10 billion baht to develop a new luxury lifestyle complex in Phuket.

Chief executive Tos Chirathivat said the new development will be on a 136-rai plot opposite Central Festival Phuket and will be opened in 2016.
The new project, with 300,000 square metres of space, will offer luxury fashion brands, new dining concepts, specialty stores, art and craft shops for entertainment and the biggest convention hall in the South.
CRC chose Phuket for the new project because the island receives more than 12 million international tourists a year.

thephuketnews


----------

